# S&W 500 vs the Wildey 475



## mtrain

Today I bought my S&W 500. It has a 4 inch barrel and green grip. I contacted S&W today and asked if they would exhange the right handed holster that came with the gun for a lefty and also the green grip for one that is black.
I was VERY close to buying the Wildey, in fact I had the money order in my hand. After going to the post office for the money order my friend needed to go to a local gun store for a few things. I went in with him and saw the pistol that I now own. What made me change my mind? 
1. The Wildey only has one extra round vs the 500 and from what Ive read the Wildey wont shoot the last round so that makes it even with the 500. Also the ballistics are close on these two guns.
2. The gas adjustment on the Wildey makes it a one ammo type of pistol while the 500 can shoot anything that is made for it.
3. Cost of ammo is about the same with the 500 being more availible.
4. The 500 with the 4 inch barrel is more manuverible than the Wildey that I was going to buy with the 10" barrel {the other shorter barrels looked wrong on the Wildey}.
5. Even though its a big pistol I can still carry the 500 if needed and it will fit in the glove compartment of my vehicle. The Wildey loses on both counts there.
6. Reliability. I think that is an issue that set it in stone. I think the Wildey can be reliable, but you would be married to that round that you set the pistol up with, which would be an expensive trial and error given the cost of ammo. The 500 gonna fire every time {barring of course a bad round}.
7. To me the Wildey had more of a cool factor, but that alone isnt the best point for making a decision for buying a weapon. Also the Wildey has very sharp edges which would be easy to overcome, but Ive also read where the Wildey is uncomfortable to shoot. I shot the 500 today dirty Harry style, one handed, and it did very well and shattered the cinder block into pieces.
Anymore pros or cons on my decision? Also, where can I buy some speed loaders for the 500? Ive looked all over the net and even the S&W site........thanks, Mike


----------



## TOF

Iv'e never hunted Cinder Blocks but I guess a 500 would work for them.

So, did S&W agree to the swap?

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Whew. I do not like big bore wheel guns with short barrels. Longer the better for me. I have a 44 with a 9.5 bbl that I love. Had the same gun with a 4" that could beat a man to death...heh


----------



## TheReaper

TOF said:


> Iv'e never hunted Cinder Blocks but I guess a 500 would work for them.
> 
> So, did S&W agree to the swap?
> 
> Welcome to the Forum


I've killed many cinder blocks with my .44 but I hear they're
hard to cook.


----------



## mtrain

*...*

blocks are not hard to cook. You have to use a pressure cooker........


----------



## tekhead1219

Really hard to get the right marinade so it gets good and tender.


----------



## JeffWard

Damn I want a 460...

Funny... LOTS of 500's for sale used and "cheap" ($700-800)

NO USED 460's...

Tells yah something...

JW


----------



## mtrain

*..*

I was able to take the gun back to Shotgun Express and they swapped the grip from green to black. Im glad I didnt get an ass for a salesman. Sometimes its all about who you get to help you.........Mike


----------



## mtrain

*..*



JeffWard said:


> Damn I want a 460...
> 
> Funny... LOTS of 500's for sale used and "cheap" ($700-800)
> 
> NO USED 460's...
> 
> Tells yah something...
> 
> JW


Im confused by your want of a 460. Both pistols have lots of power which make both a radical departure over 45's, 40's, 9mm, etc. Why then, if power is what you want, why not get the most powerful? Ive looked at ballistic charts and the 500 seems to have the better velocity and knock down over the 460 [given the same weight bullet}. 
Other that the 460 being able to use a different caliber round what other advantages am I missing, cost, cost of ammo? Im not trying to pick a fight, just curious........Mike


----------



## jeffnslc

mtrain, you can buy speed loaders, nice aluminum ones at 5 Star Firearms - Home I believe they also have pouches for those.


----------



## TAPnRACK

This thread is from 2008 bro... none of these guys even post in here anymore.

Welcome to the forum though.


----------

